# Deadlift Lock And Load By Donnie Thopsom



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2013)

Donnie is not just a Pro but a 3 time World record holder.

I have had the privileged to meet him, talk to him and compete in a meet he was in, all the top dogs in our Country come and compete at Super Training at some point.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2013)

He says to do this in this rep scheme:

3 sets of 5 with a 5 count pause.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2013)

I watched this on his FB earlier today... I'm curious to try it but for some reason just seems like a herniated disc waiting to happen.  I can see doing it for repetition to build the muscles in that area, but I'm not doing that with 425lbs... Of course I'm not super D either lol


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I watched this on his FB earlier today... I'm curious to try it but for some reason just seems like a herniated disc waiting to happen.  I can see doing it for repetition to build the muscles in that area, but I'm not doing that with 425lbs... Of course I'm not super D either lol



I think without trying it we are at the 225lb range tops bro.

I will start with a plate then quarter.


----------

